# Hydration



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a devil of a time getting enough water in me daily.  I don't like water but I know I should drink it.  I just can't get interested in remembering to drink water.  I don't feel thirsty.  Anyone have any neat ideas as to how to lead this ole horse to water and make him drink?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jim, getting hydration doesn't have to mean it has to be only plain water --- you can drink water mixed with juice, there is water in your tea or coffee and even in your beer. If your water doesn't taste that great, try adding some slices of lemon or lime and lots of ice to a pitcher of water that you keep nearby to sip on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't like drinking plain water much, but I always have a bottle of plain, salt, calorie free carbonated water nearby, I have a bottle by my computer now, Vintage brand from Walmart 64 cents for a 1 liter bottle.  I also buy the 2 liter bottles of Refreshe seltzer, sodium, calorie-free from Safeway ($1.25).  Hubby keeps a bottle by his bedside too, to drink while watching TV.  You can put a splash of unsweetened cranberry, cherry, lemon, etc. juice in there for different flavors.  They also sell those seltzer machines where you can make your own at home, but you have to buy a refill cartridge when it runs out, still cheaper than store bought I think.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim, getting hydration doesn't have to mean it has to be only plain water --- you can drink water mixed with juice, there is water in your tea or coffee and even in your beer. If your water doesn't taste that great, try adding some slices of lemon or lime and lots of ice to a pitcher of water that you keep nearby to sip on.



The thing is Cookie, I just don't think about drinking it.  As the day goes along it doesn't come to mind.  I've gotten worse with age about this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

SB THAT never occurred to me.  I'll try the tonic water trick.  Okay, if it has some Gin in it?  J/K?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 31, 2015)

Jim, the tonic water or in my case club soda - has become a habit or maybe a ritual.  My drink sits in front of me while I'm at the computer and I carry it around with me when I relocate to another activity -- even the kitchen.  And I use a straw which, for some reason makes it more fun and neater.  As well, I use heat/cold retaining plastic drinking glasses  --- maybe more complicated than it has to be, but it works for me.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 31, 2015)

I need more or less constant reminders for a long list of health related lifestyle behaviors. As I've mentioned before I have my Kindle programmed to audibly alert me every 15 minutes (especially when I'm in front of my computer) and when the timer goes off, I have to reset it, stand up and do several stretches AND take a drink of water. My compliance is far from perfect but I'm doing a lot better than before adopting the system.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2015)

I've heard that the water in coffee, tea etc. "doesn't count" - is that because of their diuretic properties?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 31, 2015)

I was trying to get hubby to drink plain water so did research on why you needed plain water. But I discovered all fluids have water so they all count. Although caffeine and alcohol are dehydrating so you need more. 

I'm always thirsty so get tons of water and other fluid.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

If I'm going to be working outdoors in the heat, I make sure to stop every 30 minutes and get a good drink of cool water....usually out of the hose, as our well water is some of the best I've ever had.  If I'm going to be working out in the woods, well away from the house, I take a large thermos filled with either Apple juice or Grape juice.  The fruit juice seems to do a real good job of slacking my thirst, and keeping the energy level high.


----------



## Debby (Aug 1, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim, getting hydration doesn't have to mean it has to be only plain water --- you can drink water mixed with juice, there is water in your tea or coffee and even in your beer. If your water doesn't taste that great, try adding some slices of lemon or lime and lots of ice to a pitcher of water that you keep nearby to sip on.




Even the water that's in your food counts Jim.  Like if you have soup, or steamed veggies, fruit, bowl of cereal in the morning....it all counts.  I watched a show and the woman did an experiment where she had her hydration levels checked on day one and then I think for the next three days, she only ate her regular meals had a coffee or two through the day, but no extra water.  And after the third day, checked her hydration levels again and they were the same.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 1, 2015)

I like the sparkling water with a splash of juice..  La Croix makes a really nice lightly flavored one.. I like the grapefruit one.. it's not sweetened and zero calories.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2015)

I've heard that coffee & tea are somewhat de-hydrating and alcohal is certainly dehydrating, so I wouldn't rely on those too heavily.

I sometimes have the same problem with getting enough water. My tap water doesn't taste very good, I don't drink soda so I buy bottled water, which I don't like doing either because I must then recycle. (grumble)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I like the sparkling water with a splash of juice..  La Croix makes a really nice lightly flavored one.. I like the grapefruit one.. it's not sweetened and zero calories.



We just bought a case of that at Costco QS, and the grapefruit is excellent!  Too bad the other 3 6-packs are lemon or lime, I'm sure they're good, but the pamplemousse is definitely our fav! :coolthumb: 

RadishRose, we use those charcoal type PUR filters on our faucets, helps a lot with making the water taste better and be a bit more healthy to drink.  Jim, you have to just open the cap on the gin and take a sniff, then drink the tonic water, better that way.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I like the sparkling water with a splash of juice..  La Croix makes a really nice lightly flavored one.. I like the grapefruit one.. it's not sweetened and zero calories.



I will try this, I tried one called Ice, but did not care for it.


----------

